# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  سلوك الفتاة المسلمة 2017

## latifa Naf1

منتدى سيدات الامارات 2017 يقدم لك سلوك الفتاة المسلمة:


سلوك الفتاة المسلمة يتباين ويختلف عن سلوك ما عداها من الفتيات الأخريات , فسلوكها يرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقا بتعاليم الإسلام ومبادئه القويمة , التي جاءت لإسعاد البشر في كل زمان ومكان . 
أولا: العوامل التي تحدد السلوك : 
والسلوك الإنساني يعرف بأنه كل الأفعال والنشاطات التي تصدر عن الفرد سواءً كانت ظاهرة أم غير ظاهرة 
وهذا السلوك منه ما هو استجابي : وهو السلوك الذي تتحكم به المثيرات التي تسبقه.
ومنها ما هو إجرائي : وهو السلوك الذي يتحدد بفعل العوامل البيئية مثل العوامل الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والتربوية والدينية والجغرافية وغيرها.
وهناك أبعاد تتحكم وتؤثر في هذا السلوك منها :
البعد البشري: فالسلوك الإنساني سلوك بشري صادر عن قوة عاقلة ناشطة وفاعلة في معظم الأحيان وهو صادر عن جهاز عصبي.
والبعد المكاني: فالسلوك البشري يحدث في مكان معين، فقد يحدث في غرفة الصف مثلاً.
والبعد الزماني: فالسلوك البشري يحدث في وقت معين قد يكون صباحاً أو يستغرق وقتاً طويلاً أو ثواني معدودة.
والبعد الأخلاقي: أن يعتمد المرشد/المعلم القيم الأخلاقية في تعديل السلوك ولا يلجأ إلى استخدام العقاب النفسي أو الجسدي أو الجرح أو الإيذاء للطالب الذي يتعامل معه.
والبعد الاجتماعي: أن السلوك يتأثر بالقيم الاجتماعية والعادات والتقاليد المعمول بها في المجتمع وهو الذي يحكم على السلوك على أنه مناسب أو غير مناسب، شاذ أو غير شاذ، فالسلوكيات قد تكون مقبولة في مجتمع ومرفوضة في مجتمع أخر.
ولقد راعى الإسلام كل هذه الأبعاد واهتم بها اهتماما كبيرا , فلقد اشتمل القرآن والسنة النبوية الشريفة على عدد هائل من هذه النماذج السلوكية العملية والتطبيقات العملية في كيفية التصرف في مختلف نواحي ومواقف الحياة وتحت مختلف الضغوط والظروف النفسية والاجتماعية، مما يفرض علينا ضرورة دراسة وتحليل هذه النماذج والمهارات السلوكية والتدريب عليها، بل وضرورة تأسيس علوم جديدة في فقه السلوك تهتم بدراسة تلك الأساليب السلوكية وتطويرها لتتناسب مع العصر وظروفه، وأن يكون ذلك وفق مناهج التفكير العلمي التجريبي.
مع الاستفادة من علوم النفس والطب النفسي والاجتماع وبحوث التعلم وعلوم النفس المعرفية وقواعد العلوم السلوكية والتي من أهمها التدرب في تعديل السلوك واستخدام أسلوب المكافأة والتدعيم وغيرها؛ لتثبيت السلوكيات المرغوبة والعادات الإيجابية.
ولقد وردت النماذج السلوكية العظيمة التي قدمها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في مواقف الحياة المختلفة في السنة وفي تراثنا الديني.
ومن النماذج العملية التي قدمها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لتزكية المهارات الاجتماعية والتواصل الاجتماعي الذي يدعم التوافق الاجتماعي والصحة النفسية.. أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يبدأ من لقيه بالسلام وبوجه بشوش، وكان إذا لقي أحدًا من الصحابة بدأه بالمصافحة، وكان يؤثر الداخل عليه بالوسادة التي تحته.. وكان يعطي كل من جلس إليه نصيبًا من وجهة، أي من النظر إليه والاهتمام به.. وكان في كل سلوكه يتسم بالحياء والتواضع.. كما كان أكثر الناس تبسمًا وضحكا في وجه أصحابه.
لقد كان محبوبًا يلتف الناس حوله ويتعلقون به.. فصدق فيه قول العزيز الحكيم: \"فبما رحمة من الله لِنْتَ لهم ولو كنت فظًّا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك\" (آل عمران: 159).وقال تعالى: \"فاعفوا واصفحوا\" (البقرة: 109).
وقال تعالى: \"وقولوا للناس حسنًا\" (البقرة: 83).
كما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يردد في أكثر من موقف \"تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة\".
ومن وسائل اعتناء الإسلام بسلوك الفتاة المسلمة حثه على أمر المرأة بـ : 
1 ـ القرار في البيوت وعدم الخروج إلا للضرورة والتي تقدر بقدرها , قال تعالى: {وَقَرْنَ فِى بُيُوتِكُنَّ} [الأحزاب:33].
2 ـ الأمر بالحجاب: قال تعالى: {يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّبِىُّ قُل لأزْوٰجِكَ وَبَنَـٰتِكَ وَنِسَاء ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَـٰبِيبِهِنَّ ذٰلِكَ أَدْنَىٰ أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلاَ يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً} [الأحزاب:59].
3 ـ النهي عن التبرج: قال تعالى: {وَقَرْنَ فِى بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلاَ تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ ٱلْجَـٰهِلِيَّةِ ٱلأولَىٰ} [الأحزاب:33].
4 ـ الأمر بغض الأبصار وحفظ الفروج: قال تعالى: {وَقُل لّلْمُؤْمِنَـٰتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَـٰرِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ} [النور:31].
5 ـ النهي عن إظهار الزينة لغير المحارم:قال تعالى: {وَلاَ يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا} [النور:31].
6- النهي عن الخضوع بالقول:قال تعالى: {يٰنِسَاء ٱلنَّبِىّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مّنَ ٱلنّسَاء إِنِ ٱتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلاَ تَخْضَعْنَ بِٱلْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ ٱلَّذِى فِى قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ} [الأحزاب:32].
7- تحريم الخلوة بالأجانب وتحريم سفرها بلا محرم:عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب يقول: (لا يخلوَنَّ رجل بامرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم، ولا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم) أخرجه البخاري ومسلم. 
8- التحذير من الدخول على النساء لغير المحارم:عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إياكم والدخول على النساء))، فقال رجل من الأنصار: يا رسول الله، أفرأيت الحمو؟ قال: ((الحمو الموت)) أخرجه البخاري، ومسلم ، والترمذي.-[657].
9- الابتعاد عن مخالطة الرجال حتى في العبادات:عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((خير صفوف الرجال أولها وشرها آخرها، وخير صفوف النساء آخرها وشرها أولها)) أخرجه مسلم وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائى.
10- التشديد في خروج المرأة متعطِّرة:عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أيما امرأة استعطرت فمرَّت على قوم ليجدوا من ريحها فهي زانية)) أخرجه أحمد (4/394 و 413).
11- الغيرة على النساء:فعن سعيد بن زيد قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((من قتل دون ماله فهو شهيد، ومن قتل دون دمه فهو شهيد، ومن قتل دون دينه فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون أهله فهو شهيد)) أخرجه الترمذي ، وأبو داود.
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إن الله يغار وإن المؤمن يغار، وإن غيرة الله أن يأتي المؤمن ما حرم الله عليه)) أخرجه البخاري، ومسلم.
وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم: (ثلاثة لا ينظر الله عز وجل إليهم يوم القيامة: العاق لوالديه والمرأة المترجلة والديوث) أخرجه النسائي. حسن صحيح ، الصحيحة ( 673 و 674 ).
وفي الحقيقة يحلو لي دائماً الاستشهاد بنماذج من الرعيل الأول الذين هم خير القرون , كما قال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خَيْرُ الْقٌرُونِ قَرْنِى ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ، ثُمَّ يَجِىءُ قَوْمٌ يَنْذِرُونَ وَلا يَفُونَ ، وَيَخُونُونَ وَلا يُؤْتَمَنُونَ ، وَيَشْهَدُونَ وَلا يُسْتَشْهَدُونَ ، وَيَظْهَرُ فِيهِمُ السِّمَنُ ) .( متفق عليه ).
فشبابنا وفتياتنا اليوم في أشد الحاجة إلى النماذج والقدوات الأصيلة وليست النماذج والقدوات المزيفة التي يفرضها علينا الإعلام ليل نهار , من الفنانات والمغنيات ولاعبي الكرة وغيرهم . 

وسأذكر – بمشيئة الله تعالى – خمسة نماذج من الرعيل الأول من الصحابيات المجاهدات.
الأولى : هي أم المؤمنين أم سلمة رضي الله عنها( نموذج لتحمل المصاعب من اجل هذا الدين ):
وهي من الجيل الأوّل الذي أسلم مبكّرا في مكة ، ونالت في ذلك ما ناله المؤمنون من صنوف الأذى وألوان العذاب ، حتى أذن الله للمؤمنين بالهجرة الأولى إلى الحبشة ، لتنطلق هي وزوجها عبد الله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي مهاجريْن في سبيل الله ، فارّين بدينهم من أذى قريشٍ واضطهادها ، محتمين بحمى النجاشي الملك العادل .ولما أرادت تلك الأسرة أن تهاجر إلى المدينة ، واجهت الكثير من المصاعب والابتلاءات ، فقد تسامع قومها بنو المغيرة بتأهّبها وزوجها للرحيل فقالوا لزوجها : \" هذه نفسك غلبْتنا عليها ، فعلام نتركك تأخذ أم سلمة وتسافر بها ؟ \" ، فنزعوا خطام البعير من يده وأخذوها منه ، فغضب لذلك بنو عبد الأسد قوم زوجها وقالوا : \" والله لا نترك ابننا عندها إذ نزعتموها من صاحبنا \" ، فتجاذبوا الولد بينهم حتى خلعوا يده ، وانطلق به بنو عبد الأسد ، وظلّت أم سلمة عند بني المغيرة وانطلق الزوج مهاجراً لوحده .وهكذا تفرّق شمل الأسرة ، وابتليت بلاءً عظيماً ، فالزوج هاجر إلى المدينة ، والزوجة عند أهلها في مكة ، والولد مع أهل أبيه ، مما كان له عظيم الأثر على نفس أم سلمة رضي الله عنها ، فكانت تخرج كل يوم إلى بطحاء م كة تبكي ، وتتألم لما أصابها ، وظلّت على حالها قرابة سنة ، حتى مرّ بها رجل من قومها وهي تبكي ، فرحمها ورقّ لحالها ، فانطلق إلى قومه قائلاً لهم : \" ألا تطلقون سبيل هذه المسكينة ؟ فإنكم فرقتم بينها وبين زوجها وبين ولدها \" ، فأجابوه لذلك وقالوا لها : \" الحقي بزوجك إن شئت \" .ولما سمع بنو عبد الأسد ذلك ردّوا عليها ولدها ، فانطلقت من فورها إلى مكة ، تقول أم سلمة رضي الله عنها واصفةً رحلتها : \" فجهّزت راحلتي ، ووضعت ابني في حجري ، ثم خرجت أريد زوجي بالمدينة ، وما معي أحد من خلق الله ، حتى إذا كنت بالتنعيم – موضع من مكة - لقيت عثمان بن طلحة - وكان يومئذٍ مشركاً - ، فقال لي : إلى أين ؟ ، قلت : أريد زوجي بالمدينة ، فقال : هل معك أحد ؟ ، فقلت : لا والله ، ما معي إلا الله وابني هذا ، فأخذته النخوة فقال : والله لا أتركك ، فأخذ بخطام البعير فانطلق معي يقودني ، فوالله ما صحبت رجلاً من العرب أكرم منه ، كان إذا نزل المنزل أناخ بي ثم تنحّى إلى شجرة فاضطجع تحتها ، فإذا دنا الرواح قام إلى بعيري فجهّزه ، ثم استأخر عني وقال : اركبي ، فإذا ركبت واستويت على بعيري أتى فأخذ بخطامه فقادني ، فلم ي زل يصنع ذلك حتى أقدمني المدينة \" .

الثانية : هي أم سليم ؛ الرميصاء بنت ملحان ( نموذج لمن جعلت مهرها الإسلام ). 
وهي امرأة أبي طلحة وكنيتها ” أم سليم “.طلب أبو طلحة زواج الرميصاء فاشترطت عليه أن يكون صداقها إسلامه (وقد كان مشركاً) فأسلم وتزوجته، ويجيء ضيف إلى الرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولم يكن في بيته طعام ، فيسأل من يستضيف ضيف رسول الله فيقول أبو طلحة: أنا يا رسول الله ، ويذهب بالضيف إلى بيته ويسأل زوجته ” أم سليم “عن الطعام ، فتقول: لا يوجد غير طعام الأولاد ، وتنيم أم سليم أطفالها وتضع طعامهم أمام الضيف ، وتتصنع أنها تصلح السراج فتطفئه، وتتصنع هي وزوجها أنهم يأكلون حتى أكل الضيف وشبع!! ويذهب أبو طلحة إلى صلاة الفجر فيستقبله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلاً: «يا أبا طلحة لقد ضحك الله من صنيعكما الليلة» ، وهكذا أطعمت الرميصاء ضيف رسول الله طعام الأولاد وعلمتنا نحن معنى إكرام الضيف ، ففي المعنى طعم الإيمان ورائحة الجنة ، ويبارك الله تعالى كرم ”الرميصاء“فيطعم بطعامها جميع الصحابة إذ صنعت الرميصاء طعاماً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعثت ابنها ”أنس بن مالك“ يدعو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الطعام فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابة:«لقد صنع لكم أبو طلحة طعاماً »، وذهب جميع الصحاب ة إلى بيت الرميصاء ، فقال أبو طلحة: ماذا نصنع ؟! فقالت ”الرميصاء“: رسول الله أعلم بما يفعل ، فأمر الرسول الصحابة أن تدخل عشرة عشرة حتى أكلوا جميعاً ولم ينقص من طعام الرميصاء شيء!!. ويروي لنا أنس حادثة وفاة غلام في بيت الرميصاء: عن أنس قال: مات ابن أبي طلحة من أم سليم فقالت لأهلها لا تحدثوا أبا طلحة بابنه حتى أكون أنا أحدثه ، قال فجاء فقربت إليه عشاء فأكل وشرب ، ثم تصنعت له أحسن ما كانت تصنع قبل ذلك فوقع بها فلما رأت أنه قد شبع وأصاب منها قالت: يا أبا طلحة أرأيت لو أن قوماً أعاروا عاريتهم أهل بيت فطلبوا عاريتهم ألهم أن يمنعوهم ؟ قال: لا. قالت: فاحتسب بما كان ابنك ، فغضب أبو طلحة وانطلق حتى أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره،فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «بارك الله لكما في غابر ليلتكما» ، قال: فحملت وأنجبت بعد ذلك عشرة أولاد كلهم يقرءون القرآن. 

الثالثة : نسيبة بنت كعب الأنصارية ( نموذج للمرأة المجاهدة ).
أم عمارة نسيبة بنت كعب بن عمرو بن عوف الأنصارية بطلة أحد وما بعدها , إحدى نساء بني مازن النجار. كانت إحدى امرأتين بايعتا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (بيعة العقبة الثانية) حسن إسلامها وكانت زوجة (لزيد بن عاصم) وما تركت غزوة إلا خرجت فيها مع رسول الله تضمد الجرحى وتسقي الجنود وتعد الطعام وتحمس الرجال على القتال.ويوم أحد) لما رأت المشركين يتكاثرون حول رسول الله استلت سيفها وكانت مقاتلة قوية وشقت الصفوف حتى وصلت إلى رسول الله تقاتل بين يديه وتضرب بالسيف يميناً وشمالاً حتى هابها الرجال وأثنى عليها النبي وقال: (ما ألتفت يميناً ولا شمالا يوم أحد إلا وجدت نسيبة بنت كعب تقاتل دوني) , وكان ضمرة بن سعد المازني يحدث عن جدته وكانت قد شهدت أحد قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (لمقام نسيبة بنت كعب اليوم خير من مقام فلان وفلان)وكانت تقاتل أشد القتال وإنها لحاجزة ثوبها من وسطها حتى جرحت ثلاثة عشر جرحاً وكانت تقول إني لأنظر إلى ابن قمئة وهو يضربها على عاتقها وكان أعظم جرحها فداوته سنة ثم نادى منادى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى حمراء الأسد فشدت عليها ثيابها فما استطاعت من نزف الدم رضي الله عنها وقالت أم عماره رأيتني انكشف الناس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما بقي إلا في نفير ما يتمون عشرة وأنا وابناي وزوجي بين يديه نذب عنه والناس يمرون به منهزمين ورأني ولا ترس معي فرأى رجلاً مولياً ومعه ترس فقال الق ترسك إلى من يقاتل فألقاه فأخذته فجعلت أترس به عن رسول الله وإنما فعل بنا الأفاعيل أصحاب الخيل , ولو كانوا رجالة مثلنا أصابهم إن شاء الله , فيقبل رجل على فرس فيضربني وترست له فلم يصنع شيئاً وولى فأضرب عرقوب فرسه فوقع على ظهره فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصيح يا ابن أم عمارة أمك أمك قالت فعاونني عليه حتى أوردته شعوب_ أسم من أسماء الموت . ولقد قالت يا رسول الله: ادع الله أن أرافقك في الجنة فقال: (اللهم اجعلهم رفقائي في الجنة جرحت يوم أحد جرحاً بليغاً فكان النبي يطمئن عليها ويسأل (كيف حال نسيبة). وعندما أخذت تحث ابنها عبد الله بن زيد عندما خرج يوم أحد فقالت: انهض بني وضارب القوم. فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (ومن يطيق ما تطيقين يا أم عمارة وتمضي الأيام، فشهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيعة الرضوان في الحديبية،وهي بيعة المعاهدة على الش هادة في سبيل الله كما شهدت يوم حنين ولما انتقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الرفيق الأعلى ارتدت بعض القبائل عن الإسلام على رأسهم مسيلمة الكذاب، حتى سارعت أم عمارة إلى أبي بكر الصديق- رضي الله عنه - تستأذنه بالالتحاق بهذا الجيش لمحاربة المرتدين فأذن لها فخرجت ومعها ابنها عبد الله بن زيد وأبلت بلاء حسنا وتعرضت لكثير من المخاطر. وعندما أرسل النبي ولدها (حبيب بن زيد إلى مسيلمة الكذاب باليمامة برسالة يحذر فيها مسيلمة من ادعائه النبوة والكذب على الله فأراد مسيلمة أن يضمه إليه فرفض فقطع جسده عضوا عضوا وهو صابر فلما علمت (نسيبة) أقسمت أن تثأر منه وخرجت مع البطل خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه لقتال مسيلمة وقاتلت وكانت تصيح (أين أنت مسيلمة اخرج يا عدو الله وجرحت اثنا عشر جرحا فواصلت الجهاد حتى قطعت يدها فلم تحس بها وتقدم وحشي بن حرب بحربته المشهورة ووجهها إلى مسيلمة فصرعه وأجهز عليه ابنها عبد الله بن زيد) وظل أبو بكر يطمئن عليها حتى شفيت وخرجت مع المسلمين لقتال الفرس وسقط إيوان كسرى وغنم المسلمون غنائم عظيمة بكت وتذكرت النبي وهو يشارك في حفر الخندق) ويضرب بالمعول صخرة عظيمة وهو يصيح الل ه أكبر أعطيت مفاتيح فارس.

الرابعة : أم حرام بنت ملحان رضي الله عنها ( نموذج للطموح وعلو الهمة ).
وهي أم حرام بنت ملحان بن خالد بن زيد بن حرام الأنصارية من بني النجار أخت أم سليم وخالة أنس بن مالك. شهيدة البحر , كانت تحت عبادة بن الصامت سيد الخررج وأحد النقباء الاثني عشر الذين بايعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودخلت الإسلام وما تركت غزوة إلا وخرجت مع الجنود تسقي الظمأى وتداوي الجرحى. وكان بيتها من أحسن البيوت وأحبها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذات يوم أخذته سنة من النوم، ثم قام وهو يضحك فسألته فقال: (أناس من أمتي يركبون البحر كالملوك على الأسرة.فقالت: (يا رسول الله ادع الله أن أكون منهم فقال: (أنت مع الأولين فلما كان زمن معاوية بن أبي سفيان- رضي الله عنه- سنة اثنين وأربعين من الهجرة ركبت أم حرام بنت ملحان البحر وركب معها زوجها عبادة بن الصامت فلما قدمت إليها البغلة حين خرجت من البحر وقعت أم حرام فاندق عنقها.. وماتت ونالت الشهادة ودفنت في قبرص. رضي الله عنها وأرضاها.

والخامسة : الخنساء ( نموذج للتربية الصالحة للأبناء ).
وهي تماضر بنت عمرو بن الحرث بن الشريد السلمية، ولدت سنة 575 للميلاد ، لقبت بالخنساء لقصر أنفها وارتفاع أرنبتيه.. وتعد الخنساء من المخضرمين ؛ لأنها عاشت في عصرين : عصر الجاهلية وعصر الإسلام ، وبعد ظهور الإسلام أسلمت وحسن إسلامها. ويقال : إنها توفيت سنة 664 ميلادية . قتل معاوية على يد هاشم ودريد ابنا حرملة يوم حوزة الأول سنة 612 م ،فحرضت الخنساء أخاها صخر بالأخذ بثأر أخيه ، ثم قام صخر بقتل دريد قاتل أخيه. ولكن صخر أصيب بطعنة دام إثرها حولا كاملا، وكان ذلك في يوم كلاب سنة 615 م. فبكت الخنساء على أخيها صخر قبل الإسلام وبعده حتى عميت .

يذكرني طلوع الشمس صخراً * * * وأذكره لكل غروب شمس
ولولا كثرة الباكيـن حولي * * * على إخوانهم لقتلت نفسي
وما يبكون على أخي، ولكن * * * أعـزي النفس عنه بالتأسي
فلا، والله، لا أنساك حتى * * * أفارق مهجتي ويشص رمسي
فيا لهفي عليه، ولهف نفسي * * * أيصبح في الضريح وفيه يمسي

وفي الإسلام حرضت الخنساء أبناءها الأربعة على الجهاد وقد رافقتهم مع الجيش زمن عمر بن الخطاب، وهي تقول لهم : (( يا بني إنكم أسلمتم طائعين وهاجرتم مختارين ، ووالله الذي لا إله إلا هو إنكم بنو امرأة واحدة ما خنت أباكم ، ولا فضحت خالكم ولا هجنت حسبكم ولا غيرت نسبكم ، وقد تعلمون ما أعد الله للمسلمين من الثواب الجزيل في حرب الكافرين، واعلموا أن الدار الباقية خير من الدار الفانية، يقول الله عز وجل :Frown:  يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون). فإذا أصبحتم غدا إن شاء الله سالمين فأعدوا على قتال عدوكم مستبصرين، وبالله على أعدائه مستنصرين، فإذا رأيتم الحرب قد شمرت عن ساقها، واضطرمت لظى على سياقها، وجللت نارا على أوراقها، فتيمموا وطيسها، وجالدوا رئيسها عند احتدام حميسها تظفروا بالغنم والكرامة في الخلد والمقامة…)).وأصغى أبناؤها إلى كلامها، فذهبوا إلى القتال واستشهدوا جميعا، في موقعة القادسية . وعندما بلغ الخنساء خبر وفاة أبنائها لم تجزع ولم تبك ، ولكنها صبرت، فقالت قولتها المشهورة: ((الحمد لله الذي شرفني باستشهادهم، وأرجو من ربي أن يجمعني بهم في مستقر رحمته)). هل يستوي مَن رسول الله قائده * * * دومًا وآخر هاديه أبو لهب؟

وأين من كانت الزهراء أسوتها * * * ممن تقفت خطى حمالة الحطب
إن الرذيلة داء شره خطر * * * بعدي ويمتد كالطاعون والجرب

اللهم اهد شبابنا وبناتنا إلى طريقك المستقيم وارزقهم العفة والعفاف , واجعلهم هداة مهتدين و تقبل يا رب العالمين .


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## حكاية روووح

باااااارك الله فييييييك

----------


## mennaelkholy90

جزاكم الله خيرااا

----------


## mennaelkholy90

جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## مونتاج

يزاج الله كل خير

----------

